# Clubs near Croydon



## Red17 (16 Jul 2015)

Was thinking of trying out a club for a couple of rides, although too old to get into racing so more interested in the social ride side really.

Local clubs seem to be Addiscombe, Penge or Bigfoot - anyone had any experience with any of them?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2015)

Addiscombe is @Sittingduck 's club
Bigfoot is @Mista Preston 's club. (It's in Hayes)

Both clubs are very well thought of and have large memberships. 

Penge I don't know anyone who's a member, however I am sure they have more of a social/family ride scene then Addiscombe and Bigfoot, who are mostly road race/chain gang orientated, though they do both run leisure rides also.

I think your best bet is call them up and have a chat.


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

http://anerleybc.org/ ? Despite its name, it's been riding from Purley Cross for over a century. Looks quite sociable, although it sounds too fast for me on Sundays at 12mph


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2015)

Addiscombe cater for everything from 'Just for Fun' rides that take newbies to cycling, right through to full on Training Groups. There are upwards of 100 on the Saturday club runs, in the Summer. Pretty much a group for all abilities and a friendly , well run club, imho.

Meet point is 9am Coulsdon South Train Stn car park, on Saturdays. They also do Sunday rides, with a smaller group - middle of the road speed (17mph).


----------



## Red17 (30 Jul 2015)

Thanks for comments - looks like I just need to drag myself along to some of the rides and see how it goes

Odd thing is I live in Addiscombe, and of the 3 they meet the furthest away.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jul 2015)

Red17 said:


> Thanks for comments - looks like I just need to drag myself along to some of the rides and see how it goes
> 
> Odd thing is I live in Addiscombe, and of the 3 they meet the furthest away.


I live in Purley and often see the loads of Addiscombe boys riding out to the Coulsdon meet up.

If you go and have a coffee at Starbucks up in Hooley and get a window seat you will see each group go past normally in 10 minute intervals, might get a decent feel for which group would best suit you. I think they ride out to Charlwood to a café stop and then back.

I assume they meet there as its is closest point that leads out of heavy urban areas.


----------



## Red17 (30 Jul 2015)

User said:


> What about Dulwich Paragon?



Had a look at their website - see a lot of them about at weekends but they look too race orientated for what I'm looking for


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jul 2015)

ACC standard club run is Coulsdon>Reigate>Leigh>Newdigate>Rusper>Charlwood
Return is either via Box or straight back up Lonesome Ln and Redhill.

The last group off (prob leaving about 9:30) is plenty chilled and groups leave nobody behind (TG excepted). Try it out sometime. There's something for everybody!
More info on the website and forum


----------



## Mista Preston (2 Aug 2015)

Bigfoot cater for all levels from total beginner to racers. We have a regular road ride every Saturday across all the levels that meets in old Hayes (near West Wickham) at 08.15. There are normally 100 plus riders across all levels riding on Saturday morning. MTB rides run midweek also. Outside of the Saturday club runs there are multiple events from TT's to Group Riding sessions across most of the week with many different groups doing lots of other activities that include core training to wall climbing. If you want to know more drop me a PM or take a look at the website and forum.

http://bigfootcc.co.uk

Ta 
Clive


----------



## Red17 (4 Aug 2015)

Looks like an interesting club - hopefully I'll get along to try out in the next few weeks (not sure about the shirts though)


----------



## blimpnoddle (6 Aug 2015)

hi Red17

I've ridden with all 3 clubs you mention and this is what I found (with scores out of 10):

*Penge cc*: 5/10. Friendly but a general lack of organisation means you don't really know until the morning (Sunday) depending who turns up what choice of rides they'll be, but they're always pretty limited. Some weeks the 'fast' ride will only be 16 mph, another week around 19 (as I found to my cost - wasn't told beforehand it would be so quick)

*Bigfoot cc*: 2/10. Very disappointing. There are 7 groups for their weekly (Saturday morning) club runs, varying from 12 mph up to a training group of 20+mph so, on paper, a pretty good choice. Unfortunately this is not a friendly club. Things are pretty good in the 3 lowest groups, but I found those in the higher groups, and particularly many of those in level 3 who had moved up through the ranks from the lower levels, to be a very self important and unwelcoming lot. A club to be avoided in my opinion.

*Addiscombe cc*. 9/10. Excellent. A great choice of about 10 different rides on their Sat morning club run from Coulsdon South station to Tanhouse farm in Newdigate, taking various routes there and back, from 15mph up to a fast training group of 21+mph, Very friendly and well organised by club Captain John. There's also a regular Brighton and back ride during the summer months. The best club I've ridden with.

I've also ridden with Avanti, Beckenham Rugby, Old Portlians, Brixton and Catford. *Avanti* (8/10) is the pick of these. They meet at Green Street Green (possibly too far for you) and have a choice of 4 well organized Sunday Club runs (their flagship Aylesford Priory ride is outstanding). *Brixton* (7/10) is also worthy of mention. They meet at Crystal Palace Parade on Sunday mornings. When I rode with them it was to Box Hill and back. Limited choice of rides though.

So, for me, it's first choice Addiscombe, with Avanti a worthy contender, and Brixton as a third option.
http://www.addiscombe.org/
http://www.gsavanti.co.uk/


----------



## tiswas-steve (16 Aug 2015)

Hi Red17
Just throwing my opinion in here, you won't find a more sociable and friendly bunch than the guys at Penge CC. I've also ridden with Dulwich and Bigfoot, while both good clubs, it seems to me that Penge might be more suited to your asking needs.
Whoever you go for, good luck mate !!


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Aug 2015)

blimpnoddle said:


> * Avanti* (8/10) is the pick of these. They meet at Green Street Green (possibly too far for you) and have a choice of 4 well organized Sunday Club runs (their flagship Aylesford Priory ride is outstanding).
> 
> http://www.gsavanti.co.uk/



I'm near these guys, haven't managed to join them yet, but I'm considering it. They're a bit slow to respond by email, so I'd use the phone if they advertise one.

If I recall correctly, they go out rather late 09:00, for me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2015)

I've been a member of Bigfoot for a few years. I ride occasionally in the lower levels, and do their annual Brighton and back ride. I've always found them to be a fun and welcoming bunch. But I've never ridden with the level 3s that @blimpnoddle had a falling out with. There's certainly plenty of choice of levels of ride.


----------



## Mista Preston (16 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've been a member of Bigfoot for a few years. I ride occasionally in the lower levels, and do their annual Brighton and back ride. I've always found them to be a fun and welcoming bunch. But I've never ridden with the level 3s that @blimpnoddle had a falling out with. There's certainly plenty of choice of levels of ride.



I have also been a member of Bigfoot for 4 or so years and I have ridden with the 4, 3 and 2's and they are all a cracking bunch who have taught me loads. Have ridden with Avanti who are also a great group as well.


----------



## StuartG (17 Aug 2015)

Hi - sad to see no one has mentioned the grandaddy of them all - The Anerley Bicycle Club founded in 1881 but now centred on South Croydon/Purley. Some members do ride with the Addiscombe when they want to work out but the Anerley is quite the opposite in character catering for those who ride to see the Kent, Surrey and sometimes Sussex countryside and sample the finest tea shops and country pubs rather than the tarmac or rider in front. The Sunday ride is around 40/45 miles at conversational pace. That and being a courteous rider are the only requirements. Wear a helmet, not wear a helmet, male/female or some combination thereof, racing bike, hybrid, lycra or baggies - it doesn't matter its quite informal. Usually between five and ten we are a compact group with a different route every week. The shorter Tuesday Ride is the most popular ride of all.

Just turn up on a Sunday @ 9am or Tuesdays/Thursdays @ 10am at the telephone box outside Shurguard & 501 Brighton Road and introduce yourself. If you like us come again, if you can't keep away we offer £15/year membership but leave that to later. CTC affiliated. Website http://anerleybc.org


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2015)

@StuartG called me no one


----------



## StuartG (17 Aug 2015)

mjray said:


> @StuartG called me no one


Whoops! That's the cost of trying to follow threads on a phone. Personally I blame @User. Well someone has to ...


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Aug 2015)

Just incase you thought about it, Tomorrow is not a normal Saturday Club Run for Addiscombe. It's a Brighton special, so different groups at certain times, leaving from CSS. Probably not ideal for a first timer but wanted to warn you incase you turn up at 9am for the normal ride to Charlwood.

Slower groups leaving from about 8:15 or so and the Training Group are off at 9:15.

Cheers


----------



## blimpnoddle (24 Aug 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm near these guys, haven't managed to join them yet, but I'm considering it. They're a bit slow to respond by email, so I'd use the phone if they advertise one.
> 
> If I recall correctly, they go out rather late 09:00, for me.



When I rode with Avanti a couple of years ago off time was 9:15. Sounds like it's too late for you but the best way to see what it's like is just to turn up for a ride. Upcoming Sunday rides are posted on their website a few days in advance. As I said the Aylesford Priory ride is a cracker so I'd keep a look out for when they'e doing it next - normally about 3 times a year.


----------



## RCITGuy (17 Sep 2015)

Red17 said:


> Was thinking of trying out a club for a couple of rides, although too old to get into racing so more interested in the social ride side really.
> Local clubs seem to be Addiscombe, Penge or Bigfoot - anyone had any experience with any of them?



Hi Red17
Another club worth considering is Beckenham Rugby Cyclists.. Pretty much everything is done via facebook it seems, but they are a great bunch.

Bigfoot, long story, I got kicked out of Bigfoot for apparently being too keen. I loved doing their weekly MTB rides, but tried to ask a few times on their website if others wanted to come out riding and that seemed to rock many boats and upset their website guy and a lot of senior members he told me. Shame too, I'd have loved to have stayed a member, but they started insisting I do the 8am Sat morning ride, which is a no-go when you work nights (Explained to them the day I joined), I just wanted to find locals to go ride with, didn't need all the "Being told what to do and how to do it and when to do it"

Would love to rejoin Bigfoot, but sadly I think the committee don't like me. :-(
Shame too, I really miss the Thursday night MTB


----------



## Red17 (17 Sep 2015)

Thanks all for the opinions / experience.

Been out a couple of times with Penge who seem to fit what I was looking for - although may try Addiscombe and a couple of others sometime soon for a comparison.


----------



## tiswas-steve (13 Oct 2015)

RCITGuy said:


> Hi Red17
> Another club worth considering is Beckenham Rugby Cyclists.. Pretty much everything is done via facebook it seems, but they are a great bunch.
> 
> Bigfoot, long story, I got kicked out of Bigfoot for apparently being too keen. I loved doing their weekly MTB rides, but tried to ask a few times on their website if others wanted to come out riding and that seemed to rock many boats and upset their website guy and a lot of senior members he told me. Shame too, I'd have loved to have stayed a member, but they started insisting I do the 8am Sat morning ride, which is a no-go when you work nights (Explained to them the day I joined), I just wanted to find locals to go ride with, didn't need all the "Being told what to do and how to do it and when to do it"
> ...



You ever thought of trying this ? 
http://www.cyclingbuddy.com/ I met a couple of guys who are really good mates now through this site. Be patient thou, you can wait a while for replies


----------



## RCITGuy (14 Oct 2015)

Indeed, joined there a long time ago it seems, haven't tried to contact anybody with it yet though..


----------



## tiswas-steve (22 Nov 2015)

Red17 said:


> Thanks all for the opinions / experience.
> 
> Been out a couple of times with Penge who seem to fit what I was looking for - although may try Addiscombe and a couple of others sometime soon for a comparison.


You been back out with Penge yet Red17 ?, I joined a couple of weeks ago and have loved every minute of it (apart from when I'm having a " I don't feel good today" ride) if you do fancy it say hello, I'm the guy with the blue & black Cube Agree.


----------

